# Should I use root tabs?



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

Should I use root tabs for my 5.5 gallon tank? I have one betta, and he gets an NLS pellet twice a day and eats it right away. The substrate is standard gravel. The plants are:
- medium broad-leaf anubias
- anubias nana petite
- 8 temple compacta
- a few small, young java fern

The light is a Finnex Stingray 12". The HOB filter probably circulates around 15 gal/hr.

I do see some slow growth, but am just wondering if some light fertilization would be helpful.

I asked a person at a pet store who seemed knowledgeable, and he recommended an API tab once a month.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

The anubias and java fern don't need it. I've never had compacta, but I don't think you need root tabs unless the compacta isn't growing well.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I never use any of that stuff in my tanks, and the plants are thriving.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I only use root tabs for my swords, and even then I use diy root tabs


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use these. I believe you may be able to get smaller amounts.

100 Osmocote Plus Root Tabs | eBay

I don't have anything in my tank which produces enough of a bioload to do without fertilizer. I've found it's better to use root tabs and not need them than to try to bring back nutrient-deficient plants because you did. :-(


----------



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks, everbody.

My plants seem to be in good condition. Within a week of planting the temple compacta, I saw leaf growth and runners growing from the stem to the gravel. But after that first week or so, I didn't see any other growth. My anubias also had a burst of growth in the first week, then stopped. They could be at their optimum size, or just responding to the low light. The only dead leaves have been on my java fern, but I think that's because I planted it in the gravel. I finally tied it to a rock yesterday, so hopefully it'll get healthier.


RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I use these. I believe you may be able to get smaller amounts.
> 
> 100 Osmocote Plus Root Tabs | eBay
> 
> I don't have anything in my tank which produces enough of a bioload to do without fertilizer. I've found it's better to use root tabs and not need them than to try to bring back nutrient-deficient plants because you did. :-(


Thanks for the link to the Osmocote Plus. That's a much better deal than the 10 tabs I saw today. 

It's the small bioload from my betta that got me considering fertilization. It sounds like there aren't any drawbacks to a light dose, so I'll try it.


----------



## VinceIII (Feb 14, 2016)

I did some more reading, spoke to a knowledgeable person at an LFS, and decided to try a general liquid plant food. I went with API Leaf Zone, simply because that's what the LFS had. I added the first dose today. I'll post again when (hopefully) I see results.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I liked Leaf Zone. Worked great for my low-need jars. Should serve you well.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> It's the small bioload from my betta that got me considering fertilization.


10 shrimp, 2 Assassin snails, and the occasional Pest snail I put in as food for the assassins. I feed a bit of flake about the size of my small finger nail every 3 or so days. Now thats what you call a small bio load.

These plants never see any fertilizer other than what the shrimp and snails provide. 










Do you vacuum your substrate? Or use a turkey baster to get rid of Betta poop? Guess what you are throwing free fertilizer away then going out and spending money on fertilizer.


----------

